# Need advice. Chapman or AFI  (Producing emphasis)



## Carole (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I need some advices here.

I'm an international applicant. I got admission to both chapman and AFI producing program. I'm very excited but meanwhile I'm also torn between them.

I have read some posts here comparing two programs, but most of them were discussing directing, screenwriting or production programs. I would like to hear your opinions on producing program at Chapman and AFI. Please help. Any information would be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Carole,
Actually I'm in the same boat, being an international and admitted to both AFI and Chapman producing program.
My situation is that I already paid enrolment deposit to Chapman program but still didn't give my answer to the AFI. At the moment I'm leaning toward Chapman, cause of tuition prize and as I look at it pretty the same program. My main concerns are the AFI name/rating, it's list of teachers/mentors and the location. So I'm still thinking of switching to AFI. 
Have more thoughts on this matter. Would like to discuss what do you think!


----------



## DJ (Apr 24, 2015)

I graduated from Chapman's MFA Producing track in 2012.  I had a great experience there and have been a working producer since I graduated (actually since before I graduated).  I've produced reality TV and several features.  

Chapman has a growing reputation, and is cheaper than AFI (at least it was when I was looking at schools).  Both have great staff.  Chapman has the newly formed Chapman Filmed Entertainment, which is a plus.  Chapman's campus is great, and it's nice to be in OC and not right in LA in my opinion.  Plus, Chapman's facilities are unrivaled.

AFI has a stronger alumni base as of right now, but Chapman's is growing rapidly.  AFI also probably has stronger name recognition by industry pros outside of LA.  Still probably a tough decision, but good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Carole (Apr 26, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> Hi Carole,
> Actually I'm in the same boat, being an international and admitted to both AFI and Chapman producing program.
> My situation is that I already paid enrolment deposit to Chapman program but still didn't give my answer to the AFI. At the moment I'm leaning toward Chapman, cause of tuition prize and as I look at it pretty the same program. My main concerns are the AFI name/rating, it's list of teachers/mentors and the location. So I'm still thinking of switching to AFI.
> Have more thoughts on this matter. Would like to discuss what do you think!


Hi Mikhail, we are totally in the same boat. I also paid deposit to Chapman but haven't got back to AFI. AFI has a higher rating and its reputation is unquestionable. But what got my attention to Chapman is its rapid growth in recent years. And I read people wrote "people who made AFI today are now working at Chapman." I'm really torn now


DJ said:


> I graduated from Chapman's MFA Producing track in 2012.  I had a great experience there and have been a working producer since I graduated (actually since before I graduated).  I've produced reality TV and several features.
> 
> Chapman has a growing reputation, and is cheaper than AFI (at least it was when I was looking at schools).  Both have great staff.  Chapman has the newly formed Chapman Filmed Entertainment, which is a plus.  Chapman's campus is great, and it's nice to be in OC and not right in LA in my opinion.  Plus, Chapman's facilities are unrivaled.
> 
> AFI has a stronger alumni base as of right now, but Chapman's is growing rapidly.  AFI also probably has stronger name recognition by industry pros outside of LA.  Still probably a tough decision, but good luck with whatever you decide!



Hi DJ, thank you for your reply. Actually I have read all your posts here and that's what got me into considering Chapman. I have noticed that there are several international applicants got admission into Chapman. I wonder what's the ratio for international student there for producing program? Do you have an rough idea? And what do you think of working with them?


----------



## DJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Carole said:


> Hi Mikhail, we are totally in the same boat. I also paid deposit to Chapman but haven't got back to AFI. AFI has a higher rating and its reputation is unquestionable. But what got my attention to Chapman is its rapid growth in recent years. And I read people wrote "people who made AFI today are now working at Chapman." I'm really torn now
> 
> 
> Hi DJ, thank you for your reply. Actually I have read all your posts here and that's what got me into considering Chapman. I have noticed that there are several international applicants got admission into Chapman. I wonder what's the ratio for international student there for producing program? Do you have an rough idea? And what do you think of working with them?



Hi Carole, glad to hear my posts have been at least somewhat helpful in your decision.  There actually weren't any international students in my year's producing track.  I believe there were 15 of us.  There were a number of international students in my year, but I never had any experience working with them personally, so I'm not sure if I can help you with this one.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 27, 2015)

Carole,
Till what time you have to decide and pay your deposit to AFI? Mine is till 16th of May. Have you been calculating the total amount of tuition? AFI, for instance, send it to me, whereas with Chapman I could not figure out if there are any charger except what is stated online (which is around 18,500 per semester).


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2015)

Chapman has been added to FilmSchool.org's Film School Review section.

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/chapman-university-dodge-college-of-film-and-media-arts.6/

Please add a review based on your experience with the school.


----------

